# How bad garage sales are now



## debodun (Aug 1, 2014)

A neighbor is having an on-going sale (he put out stuff weeks ago -  never takes it in rain or shine), so I went over to see what he had.  This may reflect how bad the antique market is here in upstate NY. but  he had a green Carnival glass jack-in-the-pulpit vase, similar to the attached photo, for 25¢ and it  hadn't sold! Another woman was there looking and I pointed it out to  her. She looked down her nose and said haughtily, "I'm not really into  vases." I would have bought it, but I am trying to get rid of stuff  myself, not acquire it - and if he hadn't sold it, what would be my  chances?


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2014)

Hmmm. It does not appear to be depression era, but maybe a bit newer. I am a very small collector of "Cambridge Glass" from Cambridge, Ohio. My Grandmother and Grandfather both worked at the company in the 50's and they left me a few pieces when they died because I always admired the beauty of the glass, even as a small boy. I still go to the annual show every few years, not just to go to the show, but also to visit my Grandparent's old home. Brings back a lot of memories and even a tear to my eye now and then.


----------



## behdune (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a similar vase, but in shades of purple & grey.  The monetary value doesn't matter to me because it belonged to my mother.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm always amazed when I watch Antiques Roadshow as to how many folks buy an old piece of "junk" for a few bucks, and find out that it's worth $10,000 dollars.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 1, 2014)

I started a collection of Zippo lighters years back.  When we decided to declutter, I let my wife and DD talk me into selling them at our yard sale.  Over $500 spent they sold the whole box of them them for $10.  Never started another collection after that.  Wife did point out that she's never seen one Zippo being pawned on 'Pawn Stars', so they couldn't be worth much.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

The one with the Chinese dragons at 2:45 is beautiful - I'd love to have that one.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I still have some of the Camel cigarette paraphernalia similar to the first lighter featured.

Anyone know the current values of the old desk or coffee table top lighters ie small 'tanks' the size of a coffee cup?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if this will help, but - 

Table Lighters Collectors Guide


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not sure if this will help, but -
> 
> Table Lighters Collectors Guide



Outstanding! At least I know what to call them even if similar and not the real thing.

http://table-lighters.blogspot.com/2009/04/ronson-crown-1936-1954.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 1, 2014)

I used to love going to garage sales, picking things up that were worth something to me, like for a dime, or quarter.  Anymore, people are trying to make money on "garage" sales so the prices are higher.  I suppose if you were a full-timer that shopped all the garage sales etc., and were first ones there, you could pick up some things worth reselling.  That's another thing, a lot of folks want to buy out sales and then sell the items for more on Ebay or somewhere.  Gads, the only thing I know that hasn't changed, is things still change, LOL!


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 1, 2014)

I found that one can get the best deals in the 'richer' sections of town. The people are usually just trying to declutter and the prices are meant to SELL and move the merchandise! Not to make money.
Plus, you usually get quality stuff!


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 2, 2014)

My stuff is sort of like the flip side of Aq Roadshow. I have this Royal Doulton and Wedgewood china, and some nice old sterling, that I was always told would be worth something one day, well, today AIN'T the day! Aq Roadshow was actually here in July, but tickets were assigned by lottery, they had something like 10,000 applicants for 4,000 tickets, I didn't get lucky. It will be on 2 sessions sometime next yr we're told. 
 I'm moving to a different apartment in a few weeks and am trying desperately to downsize stuff I just don't use any more, but am dmnd if Im going to give that china to Goodwill or whatever. Have been around visiting Aq dealers in my area Abq, NM, and same story from the highest end to the lowest end. They are all overstocked with inventory, anything I have to sell, they already have all they need of, are only buying if they happen to want to try to get something to fill a specific request. Been quite an experience, looking in some of those stores and thinking the stuff one has is unique, and seeing tables full of it. I still have a few things I think might be valuable, but am afraid to be taken advantage of. Funny, but I'm from upstate NY originally (and so is most of my antique junk, LOL), and I thought the economy would be better up there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 2, 2014)

I heard from a family member or friend, years ago, that "stuff" is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it.  I think it is so true that one man's junk is another man's treasure.  I thought about garage saling for things to resell but like I mentioned, the prices were too high for me to end up making any profit.  I'd love a shop here on our coast, or just out of my home, where I could create something people might want to buy, probably photos is the closest I can come to being an "artist", who knows though Just another of my dreams.


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2014)

*Real ART*

I had this 10 x 6 inch piece of art on paperboard out in my "free" box and no one took it. I thought it was a repro (print) piece. I looked at it again yesterday and noticed that it was signed and also autographed on the back. Now I'm thinking "This might be a real painting." I looked up info on Wayne Morrell and found out he's a nationally registered artist and some of his works have sold for thousands! I have since retrieved this out of the free box pending further research.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh wow, that's really neat!  Looks like a real one to me, although I don't know much about art at all, as far as being original etc Worth looking into though and glad you got it back denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 4, 2014)

I picked up this statue at the church rummage sale last week for $10 - the lady told me it was a real classic and should be worth millions ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I picked up this statue at the church rummage sale last week for $10 - the lady told me it was a real classic and should be worth millions ...
> 
> View attachment 8889



Dave's not here! LOL!

LOL, Phil, you dang fool, blew my coffee everywherelayful:


----------

